# Argh, matey. It be looking like there's treasure this Halloween.



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

We're doing a Pirate theme for Halloween decoration, and I thought it would be nice to make a treasure chest prop to hold the candy for the kids. This is one of those No Plan, Play-it-by-Ear projects. About the only guidelines were that I had some 12" x 24" x 1/4" plywood that might make something about the right size.

As I thought about sizes and materials, I realized I had an old particle board cabinet I've been stumbling over in my shop for a while. You know, the stuff you save because you may find a use for it? It was a perfect size, and easy to take apart to use the sides and face frames for the front and back of the box.

Although I've mostly been using the CNC lately, this was a table, and miter saw project. The chest end panels are 12" x 12" to take full use of the plywood I had on hand. The height of the top was purely arbitrary and based on what I thought looked good. 

The only CNC work was the end frames and an interior rib for the lid, plus the "lock" for the front. The curved top is strips of 1/4" plywood glued and nailed in place. The "brass" banding on the lid was made from kerfed 1/4" plywood that I was able to bend to fit the shape.

The 'rivets" are button top dowel plugs set in shallow 3/8" holes. The "lock" is carved from 1/2" MDF.

I had a sheet of 3/8" acrylic that's been taking up space in my shop for over 40 years, and I was finally able to put it use. I made a shallow tray that sits around the inside edge of the box to hold jewels and pieces of eight. The tray surrounds and supports the actual candy bin in the center of the box. The 1/4" plywood bin is removable so I can get to the batteries that power LED lights.

After the jewels and coins were placed into the tray, acrylic resin was poured in to hold everything in place. There are battery-powered color-changing LED lights under the tray to illuminate the jewels.

The "brass" banding is teak-color Briwax applied over gold paint to tone it down and add shadows around the rivets.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You know, you set the bar pretty high for some of us.....

Don't let my wife see this!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks like a fun project . Great outcome !


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just sitting at the dinner table one day and you said "I think I'll make a treasure chest this evening". Makes the rest of us look bad, Ollie. lol

You need to go write another book.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent, just Excellent!! 
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I see that opening in the chest and suspect something scary is going to jump out of that opening, hold out a piece of candy, and issue a bizarre laugh, then pull the top closed on itself.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat. And would be a total waste of time for me. I haven't had kids visit for halloween in I don't know how many years. And I live on a loop road, with houses with kids. My drive has a twist in it, so the first part is totally dark, then the yard light. I don't know if they think the drive is too scary to traverse, my place is abandoned (even tho you can see the house lights from the road), that I am a grumpy old man (well, to a degree, but still bought candy for years before giving up ), or what. Ah well.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to live in a regular subdivision and I would sit on the driveway with a drink and smoke a cigar waiting for the kids. So the little ones would come about 6:00 PM till about 7:00 PM then the larger kids would come in packs. Usually by 08:00 PM it was over and I would go inside. Now i live in the country and get no kids at all. I enjoyed seeing the toddlers all dressed up. Most of them had no clue what was going on. The bigger kids just wanted to fill their sacks with candy. I always bought candy that I liked so if I did not give it all away I could enjoy it myself. Boo!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

gdonham1 said:


> I used to live in a regular subdivision and I would sit on the driveway with a drink and smoke a cigar waiting for the kids. So the little ones would come about 6:00 PM till about 7:00 PM then the larger kids would come in packs. Usually by 08:00 PM it was over and I would go inside. Now i live in the country and get no kids at all. I enjoyed seeing the toddlers all dressed up. Most of them had no clue what was going on. The bigger kids just wanted to fill their sacks with candy. I always bought candy that I liked so if I did not give it all away I could enjoy it myself. Boo!


About the same here. We still get the mini Reese cups usually knowing we'll devour them ourselves. Might as well get the good stuff just in case...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oliver, that is a masterpiece that I'm sure will pass down through future generations.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oliver, when are you going to take it easy on us mere mortals. 

That is unbelievable work, I wish I was a kid in your neighborhood just so I could see the treasure chest. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project Oliver. I like the look of the fake metal trim with the nicks and scratches you added for details. In a dark setting, those lights will really look good.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Oliver. I see your mateys behind the chest are ready to help you divvy up the treasure.

In case you need a soundtrack, one of my favourites is: Dem Dry Bones.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Super cool project. Better watch out on Halloween or some pirate may take all the booty.


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW

and 

BOO


----------

